# 1980's Kodiak Wood Stove Installation through Duratemp Wall?



## HDBrokenWings (Oct 6, 2013)

My husband and I just purchased an older Kodiak woodstove with the double door/dampers on the front. We have a Duratemp construct hunting cabin which we would very much like to put it in. However, since neither one of us has any idea about woodstoves, we are hesitant to proceed until we figure a lot out.

First off, the cabin is only a shell. 2x4 frame with duratemp exterior walls.

We have no insulation or sheet rock in yet, and the roof is just the A-frame with no ceiling.

We didnt want to put the piping through the roof and ruin the 35 year warranty, so we would very much like to put in vertical piping then 90 degree it out the pre-existing vent located in the side portion of the A-frame, centered about 2 feet below the peak of the roof ( in what would be the attic if it was completed )

We have 7 ft walls and about a 4-5 ft height from the top of the wall to the peak of the roof.

Im not sure of the pitch right now but peak is at about a 100 degree angle.

The previous owner had told us to get triple wall piping. We have no idea what this means.

The stove seems to have a place for vertical and horizontal piping, though hers was installed vertically through her roof. The owner said her late husband was incharge of all that involved the stove so she couldnt tell me what function the vertical hole, in the back of the stove, provided.

That is all we know in regards to our situation and would very much appreciate any info on installation, necessary equipment, specs.. etc to help us in our journey as first time wood stove owners.

Thank you all


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2013)

The cabin chimney will be short if this is a single story building. If that is the case, I would definitely go straight up with the chimney. It will be easier to clean and will draft better. It looks better too.The pipe on the interior until it penetrates the ceiling is called connector pipe. The pipe from the ceiling to the sky is called the chimney. The connector can be single or double-wall pipe. This is not the same at all as the chimney pipe which can be double-wall insulated or triple wall. You will also see it called high-temp or class A pipe. I have to disagree with the triple wall recommendation. It is bulkier and does no better job. A downside of it is that it used an outer air gap to achieve its 2100 rating. That air gap is loved by hornets, but that is not what you want. 

Here is a primer on installing the high-temp, class A chimney. 
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/htchimneyup_twostory

Also, read a couple pipe installation manuals from the manufacturers. Selkirk and M&G Duravent are two common brands. 


M&G DuraTech - go to their literature tab for DuraTech instructions:
http://www.duravent.com/Product.aspx?hProduct=1

Selkirk SuperVent or UltraTemp
http://www.selkirkcorp.com/Selkirk/Product.aspx?id=208#


----------



## HDBrokenWings (Oct 6, 2013)

So through the roof would be better at heating and less costly installation on a single story than through the wall? How about ventilation into the rear of stove instead of having to leave the windows open? What kind of floor/wall protection should I put down on the duratemp flooring?

Thank you for the answers, you are painting a definite picture in our minds of what we need to do 

This is a borrowed pic from another member, but the same type of wood stove that we own.


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2013)

What size flue does this stove take? It looks huge for a small cabin. I am quite certain that it has no provision for outside air. But that may not be an issue. You may want to always have a window open. Is there a loft in the A frame? Without a ceiling fan it will be quite warm up there.


----------



## HDBrokenWings (Oct 7, 2013)

begreen said:


> What size flue does this stove take? It looks huge for a small cabin. I am quite certain that it has no provision for outside air. But that may not be an issue. You may want to always have a window open. Is there a loft in the A frame? Without a ceiling fan it will be quite warm up there.


 
No loft, as the inside is still just a shell. The cabin is 12x48 with a 4ft porch. I believe the interior square footage is something like 526. We were hopeful that with the bigger the stove, it would be that much easier to heat the small space on less wood. I am not sure the size of flue.. We thought the dampers on the front doors achieved the same purpose. The pipe hole is 8 inches give or take, I believe. I was hoping that editional vertical pipe hole running out the back side of the stove was the outside ventilation.

This is similar to our cabin minus the loft and a few windows.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 7, 2013)

lets see some pics, sounds like a barometric damper to me?


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2013)

I think you could do better in the stove dept. with a stove that requires a 6" flue and is more reasonably sized. The Kodiak is serious overkill.


----------



## mellow (Oct 10, 2013)

I think this would be a perfect fit for the Englander 17vl   http://www.homedepot.com/p/Englander-1-200-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Stove-17-VL/202051504


----------

